# Be quiet Shadow Rock 2 Intel Montage System



## retroelch (17. Juli 2015)

Ich habe über ebay ein echtes *Schnäppchen* machen können und nur *13 Euronen* samt Versandt für diesen Brocken an Kühler gezahlt, 
dass da was *nicht koscher* sein konnte war mir auch klar und letztendlich fehlt leider das *Intel Montage System*. 

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob man das Kit für die *Sockel 115x* irgendwo nachbestellen kann?


----------



## xHaru (26. Juli 2015)

retroelch schrieb:


> Ich habe über ebay ein echtes *Schnäppchen* machen können und nur *13 Euronen* samt Versandt für diesen Brocken an Kühler gezahlt,
> dass da was *nicht koscher* sein konnte war mir auch klar und letztendlich fehlt leider das *Intel Montage System*.
> 
> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob man das Kit für die *Sockel 115x* irgendwo nachbestellen kann?



Wenns nicht drinstand, dass das 115x-er Kit nicht dabei ist, zurückschicken und bescheid sagen, sonst ist das Betrug. Da hast du n volles Recht zur Rückgabe, da nicht der Beschreibung entsprechend und unvollständig. Eventuell via PayPal Käuferschutz das Geld zurück verlangen und das 115x-er Montagekit verlangen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. Juli 2015)

Hallo retroelch,

xHaru hat vollkommen recht, du solltest das Produkt reklamieren und so nicht akzeptieren. Im Notfall kannst Du das Montagekit bei uns nachkaufen, bitte melde Dich via PM falls Du dich für diesen Weg entscheiden möchtest.

Gruß
Christian


----------

